# Vax 6131 £39.99 Makro



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Now then folks, just had a Makro mailer through my door today - on the front page is a price cut for the Vax 6131 down to £39.99 +VAT from 1st December to 14th December 2010. I thought I did alright getting mine at 60 +VAT and having not yet used it am ever so slightly irritated I could have saved a shade over 20 quid by waiting :lol:

Happy days if you want one though!


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

good offer there :thumb:


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Thats what I use does a brilliant job.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Cheers John, I fancy one of those. The touring has grey seats and need doing. Nightmare!!!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks John. Remember that thread about getting another one, well i havent got one since, will do now. 

Cracking price, cheers mate.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

Was in makro last sunday and they had Henry in for £60 :thumb:

Already have one otherwise I would of bought it.


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

How would you wash the seats with one of these? Soap em up, scrub and then draw the water out with the hoover? Does it pump water into the seats?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

^

Check http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=179556&highlight=Vax+6131


----------



## kamaran (Aug 31, 2010)

How tough is it to get a Makro membership if you don't have your own business?


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

http://www.makro.co.uk/servlet/PB/menu/1171495_l2/index.html

I think I took them my VAT certificate and driving licence.


----------



## kamaran (Aug 31, 2010)

johnnyguitar said:


> http://www.makro.co.uk/servlet/PB/menu/1171495_l2/index.html
> 
> I think I took them my VAT certificate and driving licence.


Thanks, but I dont have my own business?


----------



## sanchez89 (Feb 14, 2009)

kamaran said:


> Thanks, but I dont have my own business?


i dont think you can join if your not self employed or part of a business.

gutted cuz i want a wet vac too.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

John, do you know if its the same as this one? The T version, what ever that means?


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

No idea Matt, mine looks like the one in the Argos picture.



kamaran said:


> Thanks, but I dont have my own business?


Then you probably won't be able to get a membership.


----------



## Hazbobsnr (May 31, 2010)

Hi Kamaran.

Why don`t you ring them and say you are interested in an account because you are in the process of starting your own business and need to get yourself kitted out with what ever you need for your new venture, pluck a business out of the air and give it a go. Its more business for them surely, everyones a winner.

You have nothing to lose eh. just make sure that the business you use relates to what they sell.

Or, if you know someone who already has an account, speak to them nicely and see if they can get an extra card for you.


----------



## kamaran (Aug 31, 2010)

Well I went to Makro today, got a membership  However was then informed they had sold all 80 units by 11am - including one guy who bought a palette worth


----------



## Hazbobsnr (May 31, 2010)

Well done for getting you`re membership fella, shame they had sold out though, perhaps they will get some more in hopefully.

Regards

Dave


----------



## Gleams (Jul 26, 2010)

how does the vax 6131 compare to the mighty george??


----------



## Hazbobsnr (May 31, 2010)

Hi Gleams.:wave:

I only have a vax 6131 and i am well pleased with it, in a nut shell, i love it.:argie:

for what i want a hoover to do, i would say, for me, they would be equally as good. If my makro have any vax hoovers left, at that price, i will get another as a spare. 

Regards.

Dave.

Anyway, im off sledging with the kids later, at lyndhurst, we have a date with bolton`s bench!:doublesho Bring it on.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

If anyone one in the Glasgow area needs yo go to Makro, give me a shout. I have a card.

Steve


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Spend a bit more and get a george. Vaxes are too flimsy.


----------



## M4hood (Sep 21, 2010)

Just spoke with the Belfast store and they have loads in stock if anyone over here is keen on one.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

pete5570 said:


> Spend a bit more and get a george.


If you need something you're going to use every day and want to use it lots and lots of times.


pete5570 said:


> Vaxes are....


 perfectly adequate for occasional use.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I got mine 

Plenty left in Leicester.


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Great vax :thumb:


----------



## PK001 (May 8, 2008)

Got mines yesterday with help of a friends card.
Looks fine for occasional use.

Thanks Johnnyguitar!:thumb:


----------



## fergy69 (Mar 30, 2008)

******** only just seen this best check tomorrow. Any ideas how effective it is compared with George?


----------

